# Help with making a meatloaf to freeze, please



## bladerunner6 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a bit over three pounds of meatloaf mix I want to make into meatloaf, freeze and then pull out and cook.

My wife suggested frying up some onions and carrots, add those and then mix in Worcestershire sauce and some ketchup.

I like the above ideas but any others have some suggestions?

Also, do you think I need to add bread crumbs or egg to make the above mix hold together?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 16, 2009)

blade...

Your wife's wsuggestions are good ones.  

Check out this thread for some other really good meatloaf ideas.

and yes, meatloaf needs egg and breadcrumbs to be meatloaf.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 16, 2009)

Meatloaf can be a wonderful way to sneak healthy things into a meal. One can grate vegetables (carrot, zucchini, yellow squash, onion for example), use ground turkey or veal, add oatmeal--I use to do this all the time when I cooked for my father and my mother and I would laugh at how my dad would enjoy it when it was not something he would typically like and eat but he loved my meatloafs. I add the ketchup on top for the last half hour of baking.


----------

